# Does the Hoya Pro ND 1000 really have a sharpness issue ?



## bitm2007 (Jun 29, 2016)

A 10 stop group test by Bryan at The Digital Picture revealed that the Hoya ND Pro 1000 has a sharpness/ghosting issue, when the viewfinder is left uncovered. Have any of you used this filter with the viewfinder covered/block, was the sharpness/ghosting issue, still apparent ?

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/10-Stop-Neutral-Density-Filter.aspx


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 29, 2016)

I k that Bryan would be able to answer your question. Drop him a email. Send him a few bucks to help with the expenses he incurs with his testing while you are at it.


----------

